# Padre Island in Texas is a good place to winter at



## noothgrush (Nov 27, 2018)

I always thought this place was a great place to hole up for the winter. Most of the island is available for free camping and north padre has bathrooms and showers you can use for free. Personally I try to bounce before spring break though. Too many frat kids for my taste. Just a suggestion for anyone looking for a place to go for the winter. I'll be heading up to Oregon in march.


----------



## AzureSoul (Nov 27, 2018)

Was there when I was 17...my first taste of freedom. Lovely in the winter.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 27, 2018)

made your title more descriptive, @noothgrush please upload an avatar.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 27, 2018)

Ya, I was down in south padre last winter. Seemed like an ok place as long as it isint tourist season. I wonder what it's like with the cops though...


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 27, 2018)

I had wondered in past about how it would be around the Port Aransas / Mustang Island area in the winter.


----------



## Jimmycinno (Nov 28, 2018)

Looking to head down to Texas in the next week. Where would you recommend a van lifer spend time around in the area?


----------



## noothgrush (Nov 28, 2018)

Jimmycinno said:


> Looking to head down to Texas in the next week. Where would you recommend a van lifer spend time around in the area?


Port Aransas or north padre island are both good choices. You can sleep in your car or van for free and the police won't Hassel you. Like I said I usually leave around spring break because they will wake you up and ask if you are OK ( making sure you didn't od on drugs or whatever). I spent a whole year on the beach here one time. But lately I just come down for November through the end of February, pick up some shit while I'm here and head back north because it gets extremely hot here and the heat can kill you just as the cold can.


----------



## noothgrush (Nov 28, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Ya, I was down in south padre last winter. Seemed like an ok place as long as it isint tourist season. I wonder what it's like with the cops though...


What I heard from the locals in the off season there is only one cop to patrol the whole island. Explains why i hardly ever see any.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 28, 2018)

Awesom, lol. I should be down in texas later this winter. May make it down there...


----------



## RottonCotton (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm from padre island and all the above is true. I catch out of corpus NICAD .
Spend summer on the oil rigs if young 
Earn ya keep and keep traveling. Don't trash the island and make sure you watch out for cannibal Indians. PINS GOOGLE IT


----------



## Jimmycinno (Nov 29, 2018)

noothgrush said:


> Port Aransas or north padre island are both good choices. You can sleep in your car or van for free and the police won't Hassel you. Like I said I usually leave around spring break because they will wake you up and ask if you are OK ( making sure you didn't od on drugs or whatever). I spent a whole year on the beach here one time. But lately I just come down for November through the end of February, pick up some shit while I'm here and head back north because it gets extremely hot here and the heat can kill you just as the cold can.



I’m gonna try to make it out that way. I’m leaving MN this weekend. Gotta make a stop in Iowa, but I always end up in TX. That sounds like a good spot to camp through winter. Thank you for the info.


----------

